# Spray bar or lilly pipe?



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Spray bar gives a wider length/range of lower pressure flow/current. The Lilly pipe is more directed like the flow from a powerhead would be. More pressure stronger current but less coverage. Its personal preference and what kind of flow your looking for. Personally, strong pressure flow isn't what you really want. Yes we need some pressure but not tons. Having good flow throughout the entire tank is what i find best as it delivers co2 and nutrients ferts and flow to all the plants. I use the spray bar with power heads but i keep the flow strength low. But that's my preference.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info! What powerheads do you win in conjunction with the spray bar?


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

Lily pipe all the way.

Why?

It's way more beautiful, no one can argue.

Performance? 

Well, I really don't know. I have asked myself if I really know it or not. 
And I really don't know. People still debate about them vs spray bars, no end.

But people using lily pipes continue to crank out beautiful tanks...
just like people using spray bars...

So given a choice. Lily pipe for sure for me.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

I use the aquaclear power heads. They are very versatile adjustable flow good quality.


----------



## iThinman (Nov 20, 2011)

With a spray bar, you can increase the size of the holes, number of holes, direction of holes. I have a couple small holes pointing down and also increased the size of the main holes to get my desired flow.

With a lily pipe, they look nice, provide a wider gentler stream and can also easily be raised at night to help aerate at night.

They each have their advantages.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

iThinman said:


> With a spray bar, you can increase the size of the holes, number of holes, direction of holes. I have a couple small holes pointing down and also increased the size of the main holes to get my desired flow.
> 
> With a lily pipe, they look nice, provide a wider gentler stream and can also easily be raised at night to help aerate at night.
> 
> They each have their advantages.


I was thinking about making a couple of new holes to get rid of the dead spots right below the spray bar but am worried that I would mess it all up. If you make the holes bigger in the front, does the flow slow down?


----------

